# Health insurance for expats in Germany?



## noz03 (Oct 29, 2014)

Me and my wife are planning to move to Germany very soon and just wondering what is the health system like? I am an EU citizen and my wife is not. We don't need such comprehensive health insurance, just the bare minimum to cover any serious accidents that could happen. Any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## Scoubidouu (Oct 28, 2014)

Hi Noz,

I am also trying to get my head around health insurance (I am moving in next week). What I have gathered so far:
- below a minimum gross salary threshold, contribution to the public health insurance scheme (GKV) is mandatory for any employee
- beyond threshold, you can choose to opt out from GKV and subscribe to a private health ins company (PKV)
- in both cases, if you keep the GKV you can subscribe to PKV for additional coverage
To be noted, for couples and families, GKV is likely the better deal as the subscription does not change whether you are single, in a couple or have children, which is not the case for PKV

More general info about insurance and everything else at the website "HowtoGermany.com"

Hope this helps.

Cheers,
Eric


----------

